# Strange problem after i915 driver upgrade.

## gnufied

hi guys,

i have Acer Travelmate4150NLCi , i had problem with my hard driver, sound card and most obviously video card.

recently , i got the latest drivers for video card from http://dri.freedesktop.org, and upgraded the kernel with i915 drivers. Now video card is working fine. I mean i have graphics up and running using i915 drivers. But i faced few problems.

1.Initially , the system would lock up when starting PCIMCIA devices.But this module loads fine , when i use "vesa" as default graphics device.

So i removed PCIMCIA and HAL from services to load during boot up.

Now the system loads fine.But i would like to know the cause of error.

2.The next big problem is ,  i can no longer do "ALT-CTRL-F1...F6' , for switchin to textmode. Simply , nothing comes up , when i do 'ALT-CTRL-F1..6'. I have no idea how to solve this problem?

----------

## gnufied

I have VGA Console enabled, is is any cause of problem?

----------

## gnufied

I hate to bump, is there any solution...

----------

## gnufied

This is really bad.

At least tell me , where i can start looking for the solution.

----------

